# HDMI Kabel, PC -> TV



## Green.Tea (14. Juni 2012)

Moin Moin, 

Ich hatte mir überlegt ein Lange HDMI Kabel zu Kaufen, ungefair 10 Meter lang, um filme über meinen Gaming PC direkt an meinem TV wieder zu geben. 
Mein TV steht ein Zimmer weiter und ich bins leid mir immer meinen Laptob zu Suchen aufzubauen anzuschließen, den Film zu ziehen und dann erst gucken zu können.
Steuern würde ich meinen PC per Teamviewer auf meinem Handy was für diese zwecke ja mehr als ausreichend ist .

Nun ist meine Frage: Was für Nachteile hat so ein langes HDMI Kabel ? und welche Kabel könntet ihr mir in der größe empfehlen ? (Sollten mindestens 1.4a sein )


Würde mich sehr über Hilfe freuen ! 

Mfg Green.Tea


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

An sich brauchst Du da nichts besonderes zu beachten - nimm nur nicht das ALLERbilligste, sondern so 15-25€ bei der Länge. Am besten mal amazon abgrasen, zB deleyCON HDMI Kabel 1.4a with Ethernet - - 3D Ready: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## Green.Tea (14. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich brauchst Du da nichts besonderes zu beachten - nimm nur nicht das ALLERbilligste, sondern so 15-25€ bei der Länge. Am besten mal amazon abgrasen, zB deleyCON HDMI Kabel 1.4a with Ethernet - - 3D Ready: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


 
okay also vor Qualitätsverlust, Bildfehler o.a. brauch ich mir selbst bei 10 Meter länge keine sorgen machen, wenn ich nicht grade das billigste kaufe ?!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

Bei HDMI = digital hast Du entweder ein Störungsfreies Bild oder eben nicht. Da muss schon ein Defekt im Kabel sein, damit es so was wie zB Artefakte oder Bildaussetzer gibt. Die GANZ billigen haben halt innen manchmal auch Kabel, die leichter brechen, oder die Stecker sind "ungenau" und bieten keinen guten Kontakt - es ist aber nicht wie bei Sondkabeln, dass bei langem Kabel das Signal "schleichend" an Qualität verliert oder Störungen "aufschnappt" 

Wenn es bei amazon viele gute Wertungen gibt, machst Du an sich nichts falsch. Vlt geh mal die Wertungen durch, vor allem die schlechten, ob es DA evlt. ausgerechnet um die längeren Versionen geht - dass man mal ein Defektes erwischt, kann immer passieren, wäre dann aber ein "Garantiefall"

Oder such mal nach weiteren, die es in 10m gibt und wo die Meungen eher gut sind.


----------



## T'PAU (14. Juni 2012)

Probieren. Ich hatte hier mit einem 5m Billigkabel Probleme am Panasonic Blu-ray Player, mehr oder weniger aufblitzende weisse Pixel ("Schneegestöber") in den Playermenüs (nicht im Film). Ausgetauscht gegen ein Kabel von Clicktronic (eines der älteren, noch bezahlbaren Serie) und alles läuft wunderbar.
Mag sein, dass es an den Ferrit-Kernen an beiden Kabelenden liegt...


----------



## Green.Tea (14. Juni 2012)

T'PAU schrieb:


> Probieren. Ich hatte hier mit einem 5m Billigkabel Probleme am Panasonic Blu-ray Player, mehr oder weniger aufblitzende weisse Pixel ("Schneegestöber") in den Playermenüs (nicht im Film). Ausgetauscht gegen ein Kabel von Clicktronic (eines der älteren, noch bezahlbaren Serie) und alles läuft wunderbar.
> Mag sein, dass es an den Ferrit-Kernen an beiden Kabelenden liegt...




Erstmal danke für die Tipps jungs ! 

Also bei einem bin ich mir jetzt schon sicher, ein Kabel von clicktronic wird es ganz bestimmt nicht, denn ich hab leider nicht so viel geld das ich nicht mehr weiß wofür ich es ausgeben könnte und kauf mir nen 10 Meter HDMI Kabel für 170€ 

Werde nochmal bei Amazon und Konsorten gucken, denke das es was zwischen 20-30 € werden wird 

mfg


EDIT: habe grade festgestellt das meine GTX 480 nur nen Mini HDMI ausgang hat, was wäre sinnvoller,

Methode 1: DVI -> HDMI Adapter und dann HDMI Kabel -> TV
Methode 2: Mini HDMI zu HDMI Kabel Kaufen 

Ich würde Methode 1 vorziehen, ist aber die frage ob mir da nicht Qualität durch den Adapter verloren geht ?!


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juni 2012)

Schwer zu sagen, ich hab von Problemen bei beiden Dingen gehört, aber keine Ahnung, woran es dann jeweils lag... ein 10m reines "normales" HDMI-Kabel kannst Du aber natürlich besser mal für anderes brauchen oder weiterverkaufen als so ein langes mit mini-HDMI, daher würd ich eher die Adapterlösung probieren.


----------



## onslaught (15. Juni 2012)

Ich benutz ein DVI -> HDMI Kabel, mit sowas sparst du dir den Adapter und evtle Übergangswiderstände. 

btw sparen, ein 10 m HDMI Kabel für 20-30 € zählt m.M. nach schon zu den Billigstheimern.


----------



## Green.Tea (15. Juni 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Ich benutz ein DVI -> HDMI Kabel, mit sowas sparst du dir den Adapter und evtle Übergangswiderstände.
> 
> btw sparen, ein 10 m HDMI Kabel für 20-30 € zählt m.M. nach schon zu den Billigstheimern.


 
Meinst du nicht das 30€ für ein 10m HDMI Kabel die "goldende Mitte" zwischen Preis und Qualität ist ? 
Ich liebäugle grade mit *DEM HIER*
Das coole daran ist, das es auch noch nen Flachkabel ist, also werde ich damit keine Probleme bekommen das unter den Türen durch zu legen.

Bin mir noch nicht zu 100% sicher, aber ich denke mal das ich es erstmal mit DVI->HDMI Adapter ausprobieren werde. Am besten Wäre es natürlich wenn ich keinen Adapter zwischen stecken müsste, aber hab halt nur Mini-HDMI an meiner Graka 

Was Haltet ihr von dem Kabel ? Und danke für eure Beteiligung !


----------



## Herbboy (15. Juni 2012)

Du müsstest bei DVI=>HDMI da aber sichergehen, dass der DVI-Ausgang auch den TOn weiterleitet (bei Nvidia nicht unbedingt sicher - Ton per DVI hatte damals nur AMD, bevor HDMI aufkam) UND das das Kabel bzw. der Adapter es ebenfalls tut, denn DVI hat standardmäßig kein Tonsignal vorgesehen.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juni 2012)

Preis und Qualität (insbesondere Signalqualität) korrellieren bei Kabeln, insbesondere bei HDMI Kabeln nicht unbedingt...

Daher: Kaufen -> Testen -> wenn es nicht funktioniert zurückgeben

Mehr als 7,5m sind im HDMI 1.*4* Standard übrigens nicht vorgesehen, daher braucht es schon hochwertige Kabel


----------



## Green.Tea (15. Juni 2012)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Du müsstest bei DVI=>HDMI da aber sichergehen, dass der DVI-Ausgang auch den TOn weiterleitet (bei Nvidia nicht unbedingt sicher - Ton per DVI hatte damals nur AMD, bevor HDMI aufkam) UND das das Kabel bzw. der Adapter es ebenfalls tut, denn DVI hat standardmäßig kein Tonsignal vorgesehen.


 

Das war nen gute Einfall von dir  habs vorhin mal getestet und es funktioniert !  

Ich denke ich werde mir einfach mal das Kabel bestellen und es einfach mal ausprobieren, wie "Superwip" schon gesagt hat


----------

